# Favorite places to visit in France.



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

I am just about to book the ferry for our annual trek down to South France next summer, when ever we whizz down there I always think of all those little towns and villages we pass by not knowing what we may be missing. It would take far too long to investigate them all but sometimes if the map shows a river and its near lunch time we pull off the main road to investigate.
Does anyone have a "favorite" place that they like to stop at if they are in the area?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

are you sure you're not a tugger in disguise, :? to me part of the reason for travelling in a camper is the freedom to take as long as you want going wherever takes your fancy, we have been known to travel ohh at least 10 miles between campsites.  

so, a short answer to your question is you are missing some of the finest reasons for travelling, so stop whizzing, you have all the time in the world, it's just a question of attitude.  leave the autoroutes alone.

8)


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Have to say the Dordogne region is one of my favourites particularly around Sarlat. Some lovely places to stay near the river. Weather is generally good as well around here.


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Go onto www.richard-binns.co.uk and spend £2 on his Sun Run Supreme booklet and find about thirty interesting places to see on the way to the south of France.We did.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ferdinand ... you told me about your wonderful trip based on this booklet and I've ordered it and look forward to reading it! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I like this spot amongst a hundred others... Click this line

and....

this is a wicked train trip - click this line


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Favourite France*

On our way bacj from Spain this summer we stayed around th Le Lot region.
Martell and surrounding villages were beautiful.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Where to stop off in France? 
Anywhere off the beaten track - at least away from the main conurbations .
Just turn down a yellow D road (an advantage of maps vs satnav?) to some of the delightful villages and small towns.
Obviously some bits are more attractive eg Dordogne and Lot compared to NW of Rheims which is just vast fields but even here there are tucked away gems.

I followed the link to Richard Binns,a Great Francophile. We have his old books and his Mapaholics France is still used as one of our favourite guides although the Michelin map page references are now out of date.
(I've just added a link to his website on our site and will send off for his latest guide. Not sure about crossing the Millau viaduct though  )

We also love the amazing sculptures and constructions in the middle of roundabouts even in the smallest of towns - worthy of a book

We've also got quite a lot of details of hidden places on our website!
regards
Steve


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

If you're down this neck of the woods, you can't go far wrong with a visit to here.

http://www.lelavandou.com/


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try this charming village & brilliant camping / motorhome / caravan site . . . its a municipal site(so not expensive)
its right on the river with all mod cons & swiming / canoeing etc
http://www.camping-bourniou.com/presengb.htm


----------



## 96825 (Nov 30, 2005)

amboise is cool in the Loire valley, a small village that has the leonardo da vinci museum, with constructs from his sketches that were not put together during his lifetime


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Amboise is lovely and a good campsite across the bridge.
Walking to town 5 minutes.


----------

